
GDC 2018 – WebGL and glTF - rhokstar
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnsqdYSMq38
======
corysama
There are still tons of WebGL apps that make the mistake of loading OBJ, DAE
(Collada) files or some similar editor-oriented 3D model format. This is like
loading embedding Photoshop PSDs throughout your web page because you don't
feel like exporting to PNG. I believe this is a major contributor to the
"WebGL is slow to load" impression many users have.

glTF is the PNG of WebGL. It's compact, quick and easy to use. Distributing
content in a some other format not optimized for distribution is a disservice
to your users, your servers and the technology as a whole.

